# HCG & Acne



## transcend2007 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have been on hrt/trt for over 3 years.  The past 14 months I have not been using HCG.  However, my testicles were shrinking to raisin proportions....so I said time to plump them back up.

So, I started 250iu of HCG every week.  Literally in the first the week I have body acne.

I am trying to upping my AI but so far no effect, I am still breaking up.

On the positive side my balls are big like bull.  Bad, news I am breaking out like a teenager with acne on my chest and I had first acne on my face in over a year.

Has anyone else noticed acne associated with HCG?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes.   HCG spikes my e2 up like nothing else.  Might as well be taking estrogen pills/birth control - it's probably a similar effect lol.

When ever I run hcg, I have to take up to 3x the normal dose of my exemestane.  If I'm running proviron at that time I usually just do 25mg stane eod, and start tapering it back down the day of my last hcg pin.

good luck and keep that e2 down, it makes you say and do things you will regret.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 16, 2014)

I was getting this hard as rocks pimples on my chest area from the hcg i was running. I know it was it because i cut it out, waited a week and tried pharm hcg not chin crap and it is gone. could be the hcg you're using but everyones different


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 16, 2014)

Good point by both of guys thank you....its is Chinese HCG and although I am acne prone I have learned that I can control it through estrogen management.

I have stopped it altogether for now.

I don't like the feeling of raisins so I will try some different HCG.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 16, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Good point by both of guys thank you....its is Chinese HCG and although I am acne prone I have learned that I can control it through estrogen management.
> 
> I have stopped it altogether for now.
> 
> I don't like the feeling of raisins so I will try some different HCG.



Try reliable or medical supply liquidators for hcg . always came through for me


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2014)

Absolutely. Happens to me too. Nasty liquidy zits while taking hcg. Sucks.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 16, 2014)

No acne for me but I was on letro at the time I was using hcg.


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 17, 2014)

I usually get nasty acne while on HCG. It usually goes away a few weeks after I discontinue use.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 17, 2014)

Are there other substances that you guys are aware of that would retain testicle size like HCG, but not the HCG?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 17, 2014)

HMG but it's harder to get and more expensive. Plus since it's an LH analog like HCG it would cause the same spike in TT and E2


----------

